# Bird in the heat duct



## statman (Mar 17, 2008)

Check your terminations at the chimney, fresh air and combustion air - there should be some sort of grill or mesh to prevent this from happening. If not, visit your local sheet metal house and get a proper fitting that will stop birds but not allow ice to build up. If she found the bird in the blower section, then it pretty much had to come from the fresh air intake; if it was in the burner section, then check your chimney. Hope this helps.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Statman. She doesn't have a chimney, there are two white (pvc?) pipes that come out of the side of the house. Do they make something for those?

Barb


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

It didn't come in through the PVC pipes for combustion air and flue exhaust. They go to the burner box, and the inducer. There would be no way to get to the air ducts from there.

You may have a fresh air duct for the house.

If so, a screen can be put on it..


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks beenthere. I'll have my mom ask the guy who installed the furnace about it. He would probably be the one who installed the fresh air duct. 

Barb


----------

